# Chewies/Bones?



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Hello all!!

Tillie has really learned how to tear her rawhide bones apart and I KNOW they can cause harm to her... so, can anyone give me some ideas of GOOD chewies, that don't have a color OR a smell? We have beige carpets and my nose is very sensitive to smells! Is this impossible to find!??

Thanks!!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi, there is a white bone that looks like plastic I can't remember the name. My kids don't like it but maybe Tillie will. We use pig hoofs but it does have a bit of a smell. We also like baby carrots.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

I think the white plastic bone is called Nylabone.

Piper likes the Antlerz brand deer antlers. (for some reason that's the only brand she likes, what a snob. lol!) I got them from the havanese rescue store. www.havtohavit.com which was an added bonus.


----------



## Bellatrixed (Mar 13, 2011)

I use lamb ears. I'm also sensitive to smells, and they don't bother me at all. If you pick one up and sniff it, it will have a slight odor, but when the dog chews it I never notice anything. They are also healthier than pigs ears, and most don't have coloring added.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Interesting... Lamb ears? I wonder where I can get those??
I tried a few different kinds of the Nylabone when Tillie was younger and she didn't seem interested... also, regarding "dental bones" which are the best kind??


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

TilliesMom said:


> also, regarding "dental bones" which are the best kind??


NONE!!! That's what caused Kodi's impaction. They say the've changed the formula so that theya re more digestible now, but if the dog bites off too big a pice, it can get stuck. The ER at Tufts told me that "dental chews" are the #1 cause of food related obstructions that they see. We were just very lucky that Kodi eventually passed the piece he had bitten off.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awww, wow! THANK YOU Karen for warning me about them, I had no idea!!
How IS Kodi feeling these days??


----------



## holt24 (Jan 21, 2011)

carrots and apple slices, sweet potatoe chews and maybe a rug where she can chew not beige of course hehe


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

TilliesMom said:


> awww, wow! THANK YOU Karen for warning me about them, I had no idea!!
> How IS Kodi feeling these days??


He's doing great, but is still on his meds to give his gut time to heal. The scary point will be when I have to take him off them!


----------



## Uno10 (Jan 25, 2011)

krandall said:


> NONE!!! That's what caused Kodi's impaction. They say the've changed the formula so that theya re more digestible now, but if the dog bites off too big a pice, it can get stuck. The ER at Tufts told me that "dental chews" are the #1 cause of food related obstructions that they see. We were just very lucky that Kodi eventually passed the piece he had bitten off.


Our vet recommended CET Chews. I got them from 800petmeds and have been happy with them. You can get the large size if you want her to chew for days or get small ones they can knock off in 20-30 minutes.

I don't think they have any intestinal blockage issues that Greenies have.


----------



## Moe's Gram (Oct 9, 2009)

My boys also love the deer antlerz from Havanese Rescue store!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tufts University ER told me that ALL dental chews have the same inherent danger, not only Greenies brand. (so do bullies for that matter) If the dog can bite pieces off, they can cause a blockage. 

Remember that vets recommend Science Diet too, which is one of the worst foods you can feed your dog... Rated right up there with "grocery store" food.

Some dogs are not aggressive chewers, and will get away with being given this type of treat forever. (same with rawhide... LOTS of dogs get rawhide regularly and have no problems) But I guarantee that if YOUR dog is one that has a problem, ends up in the hospital (twice) and you end up with a bill of almost $2000, you'll be singing the same tune that I am. 

Until then, I sincerely wish you luck!!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

krandall said:


> *He's doing great*, but is still on his meds to give his gut time to heal. The scary point will be when I have to take him off them!


:whoo: glad to hear he is doing so well:whoo:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I love odor free bully sticks and here's a good place to get them:

http://www.holisticdogtreatsdirect.com/servlet/the-Odor-dsh-Free-Bully-Sticks/Categories


----------



## unjugetito (Jan 2, 2011)

My hav only likes toothbrush handles


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mintchip said:


> :whoo: glad to hear he is doing so well:whoo:


Thanks, Sally!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

unjugetito said:


> My hav only likes toothbrush handles


That's pretty funny! Now, inquiring minds want to know how he gets HOLD of tooth brush handles?:brushteeth::biggrin1:


----------



## unjugetito (Jan 2, 2011)

Not quite sure but with 5 kids running around there's no shortage of possible suspects who can't put their toothbrush away right. It is funny to see her when she manages to swipe one. She lays in her bed holding it between her paws straight up so it looks like she's actually brushing her teeth only it's the wrong end!!! ound:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

My guys love the Merrick Corporal Knee Cap. They chew on them for a long time and they can't break off big pieces.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

This company had a booth at a dog show we attended:

http://thecaninecafe.com/storefront/index.php?cPath=22&osCsid=nba49fv252k5ppv64anva02lv1

I bought the beef caps and center cut bones. Daisy and Beau love them and their teeth never looked cleaner! I pick them up after a "chew session" so they don't have continuous access.....


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

lfung5 said:


> My guys love the Merrick Corporal Knee Cap. They chew on them for a long time and they can't break off big pieces.


I bought one of these for Ache and she loves it. It it not as expensive as the flossies so it is great. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Annie Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

I am glad I read this. I am going to try the antler things. I have been using Zuke's Natural Edible Dental Chew Bones. They have good ingredients but I just realized it really would be the same as a Greenie thing in terms of an impaction. They love them so much but I think I need to throw them out. 

I also have used some raw femur bone things from the natural pet store. It seems like that is safer.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Annie Clark said:


> I am glad I read this. I am going to try the antler things. I have been using Zuke's Natural Edible Dental Chew Bones. They have good ingredients but I just realized it really would be the same as a Greenie thing in terms of an impaction. They love them so much but I think I need to throw them out.
> 
> I also have used some raw femur bone things from the natural pet store. It seems like that is safer.
> 
> Thanks for the info.


Yeah, after what happened to Kodi, I'd throw them out too... It's just not worth the chance. (or the expense... That little escaped cost me almost $1600 in vet bills!!!)


----------



## DiegoCF_Boston (Apr 12, 2011)

We have Nylabone's for both Olive and Diego. Olive gets the bigger ones (since she's the bulldog) and Diego gets the smaller ones...and of course, Diego goes to Olive's once she's done with it and he leaves his in his crate for when he goes to bed. Spoiled and devious!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Abby has had the same nylabones forever but now with little McGee we have been finding little chunks of it around. So, those are going in the trash!

She also had a bone-shaped "Pearly White". She never chewed them much - just tossed them around or hid them. So, we gave them each a Pearly White last week and they've disappeared. Something tells me that McGee is going to be a big-time chewer! Where do you find the lamb's ears?


----------

